# Dreieck in quarkxpress



## skadi (19. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte in einem quarxpress Dokumet (6.5) einen Rahmen oder Textrahmen in einer Ecke erstellen. Er soll also dreieckig sein und auch Text erhalten. 

Ich habe es nun mit einer einfachen Linie probiert, aber das wird ungenau. Gibt es noch eine einfachere Lösung?


Danke.

Skadi


----------

